# My best buck ever before and after



## pic217 (Dec 30, 2014)

I posted this earlier in the deer hunting section. I added the trail cam video. This deer scored 144 5/8 gross and 141 6/8 net.


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 30, 2014)

Beautiful deer, congrats and well done.


----------



## bear claw (Dec 30, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## DCHunter (Dec 30, 2014)

Beautiful deer. Congratulations.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice un. Congrats.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 30, 2014)

Whoa.... Thought there were no "monster" deer in Georgia.

You had to be there to know what I'm talking about. 

Anyhoooo..... pic217

That IS a monster and a great trophy.

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## seeker (Dec 30, 2014)

That's going to make a great mount.


----------



## Trapnfish (Dec 30, 2014)

awesome deer congrats!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 30, 2014)

Stud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 30, 2014)

Mighty fine!  Congratulations!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 1, 2015)

That's a stud of a buck!  Congrats.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm impressed!


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 3, 2015)

He's awesome. Nice job!


----------



## RABJR (Jan 4, 2015)

Wow. Tall rack very nice.


----------



## MFOSTER (Jan 4, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jan 5, 2015)

What A Hoss congratulations


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 9, 2015)

Awesome buck, congrats!!


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Jan 14, 2015)

Monster is all i can say congrats


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 17, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 14, 2015)

man that dude has a set of brow tines that go on for ever.


----------



## Northwestretriever (Feb 14, 2015)

WOW!  Very nice buck sir!


----------

